
Ask HN: Can I have a distributed website? - usermac
I work in-house with seven graphic designers. I&#x27;d like to build a home page for our Intranet and let each designer, on their workstation, have a web page&#x2F;site residing there. Possible?
======
M_Bakhtiari
Yes.

